# Salmon was the maiden voyage for the GOSM last night Q-view



## cinnamonkc (Jun 7, 2008)

Last night I cristened the GOSM on her maiden voyage with a salmon. Had never done fish on the smoker before and boy was I surprised how fantastic that is!! My son said it was the best thing he had ever had!
Thanks to everyone that sat it out with me too!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






KC


----------



## blacklab (Jun 7, 2008)

Right on! A virgin no more
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 I love smoked salmon

CinnamonKC
What wood did you use?


----------



## ron50 (Jun 7, 2008)

Nice job Karen! Maybe you could post some details of how you prepared it, etc. to go along with those delicios looking pics?

I'm sure it would benefit those who have never explored the world of smoked fish.


----------



## erain (Jun 7, 2008)

salmon and smokers get along well with each other. great choice of fish to smoke. did you brine fish as well??? looks good great job!!!


----------



## white cloud (Jun 7, 2008)

Nice Job. I miss smoking salmon, thats all I used to smoke years ago when I first started, But then again thats when we would catch our own.


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 7, 2008)

Looks awesome nice break in on that new smoker


----------



## cinnamonkc (Jun 7, 2008)

I really didn't do much in comparison to my butts or brisket.  I had the inspiration on the way home from work, so stopped at Costco to pick up the fresh salmon.  Left the bottom skin on, sprinkled on some of my rub, made sure to spray the grate well with olive oil, and put her in to smoke for about an hour and a half at 225.  I used apple wood with a single chunk of mesquite so as not to overpower the fish.  When I pulled her out, just put a little lemon over the top.  

I was concerned because there was really no prep...no brine or anything but it really turned out great.  Glad to know that an impromptu smoke can turn out so tasty.


----------



## desertlites (Jun 7, 2008)

looks great karen,we love smoked salmon around here also-good job.


----------



## keith54 (Jun 7, 2008)

Just wondering if your salmon was wild caught or farm raised? Pacific or Atlantic? I'd like to try smoking some in the near future ,but not sure what kind of salmon I should used for smoking. Does it really make any differents? Thanks in advance to all those who can put there .02 in.


----------



## cinnamonkc (Jun 7, 2008)

The salmon I bought at Costco was Atlantic, farm raised.
I prefer wild but there wasn't any last night


----------



## blacklab (Jun 7, 2008)

The wild fish is always better!!!! Much deeper richer flavor.

Again nice job Karen


----------



## sumosmoke (Jun 7, 2008)

Great lookin' smokes, Karen! Glad that new rig of yours is off to a tasty start!


----------



## ron50 (Jun 7, 2008)

Thanks Karen. So many different ways to make a tasty salmon. Best part of marinading/brining fish is it doesn't take long.

I have a maple syrup/mustard marinade I use and it only takes 30 minutes.


----------



## cinnamonkc (Jun 7, 2008)

Next time I'm going to try a soy, mustard, scallion marinade I think...
Like the idea of Maple and mustard too.  Do you use a dijon or whole grain type of mustard?


----------



## craig chamberlain (Jun 7, 2008)

Looks like you did a great job on your salmon Karen,keep up the good smokes.


----------



## seboke (Jun 9, 2008)

Great Looking salmon Karen!!  Just did my first last week, and now I'm combing the grocery ads to find the next sale!


----------



## smoke_chef (Jun 9, 2008)

Great job Karen. Fancy pic with the garnish too. I like it. I need to improve on my q-view technique.


----------



## cinnamonkc (Jun 9, 2008)

I'm silly like that about serving.  The addage you eat with your eyes first...
I have a little herb garden and I always try to add a garnish of some kind, a lemon twist...some mint or basil...a flowered radish...silly, I know!!


----------



## earache_my_eye (Jun 9, 2008)

Not silly at all....I worked in a fine dining restaurant for many years....and that old adage is very true!  The first thing to "taste" the food is your eyes.....then your nose....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Without those two senses....food would be nothing more than nourishment.

Nice job on the salmon too!!

L8r,
Eric


----------



## ron50 (Jun 9, 2008)

I've tried it with both. The dijon being more subtle but both work with the maple.


----------



## cowgirl (Jun 10, 2008)

Looks great!! Now I'm hungry again!


----------

